# [SOLVED] userinit.exe problems



## Jmax91 (Nov 24, 2007)

Using a program called Autoruns, to delete a few programs that startup, that weren't supposed to. I deleted 2 trojans, that were in there (i've been trying to rid of all the viruses that my mothers computer had already).

I wasn't sure what userinit.exe was, so after I googled it, i was misinformed that it was bad, so I removed it from startup. After I restarted my computer, I was automatically logged off whenever i tried to log on. 

After reading some solutions about getting userinit.exe back, i found that i needed to get it off of the installation cd. I did all the steps to get it back. And I am pretty sure that it worked. But after still getting the same error of being logged out, I found that I have a diffrent problem.

I think that I have userinit.exe in c:windows/system32/userinit.exe, but, It is no longer triggered to start at luanch, since i removed it with Autoruns.

From looking at a site, I found that it is supposed to be launched here :
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Userinit =C:\windows\system32\userinit.exe,

but I am not sure how to make it actually luanch again at startup. I was wondering if anyone one knows how to make userinit.exe startup in it's original location again. Is there a way I can configure the file from the command promt in the repair option of the windows installation CD?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: userinit.exe problems*

Hi Jmax91 and welcome to TSF !

Have you tried the last known good configuration ? Repeatedly press F8 while the computer starts and choose that option in the menu that will appear. Tell us if it helps.

Else follow these instructions from Microsoft :
How to recover from a corrupted registry that prevents Windows XP from starting


----------



## Jmax91 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: userinit.exe problems*

I'm not sure which section of that would help me initiate userinit.exe to startup normally again. 

From looking at that site, wouldn't doing that stuff just delete everything on my computer?
ie. this
* md tmp
copy c:\windows\system32\config\system c:\windows\tmp\system.bak
copy c:\windows\system32\config\software c:\windows\tmp\software.bak
copy c:\windows\system32\config\sam c:\windows\tmp\sam.bak
copy c:\windows\system32\config\security c:\windows\tmp\security.bak
copy c:\windows\system32\config\default c:\windows\tmp\default.bak

delete c:\windows\system32\config\system
delete c:\windows\system32\config\software
delete c:\windows\system32\config\sam
delete c:\windows\system32\config\security
delete c:\windows\system32\config\default

copy c:\windows\repair\system c:\windows\system32\config\system
copy c:\windows\repair\software c:\windows\system32\config\software
copy c:\windows\repair\sam c:\windows\system32\config\sam
copy c:\windows\repair\security c:\windows\system32\config\security
copy c:\windows\repair\default c:\windows\system32\config\default*


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: userinit.exe problems*

Make sure you saw my edit in my previous post, try the last known good config first.

If the last known good config doesn't help then simply follow the instructions from microsoft. These steps are to be taken using the recovery console. What it does is create a backup of your current registry settings in the tmp folder, delete the current registry settings then replace them with a working backup that's in the repair folder.



> HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Userinit=C:\windows\system32\userinit.exe,


This is a registry entry. If it's missing then replacing your current registry with the backup will work. The instructions are pretty straightforward but make sure you read them carefully.


----------



## Jmax91 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: userinit.exe problems*

Okay, thanks. I'll try them it out. Also, last known config doensn't work. And since you say that it backs up my data, how can i restore it if it fails?



Microsoft Site said:


> When you have finished this procedure, a registry is created that you can use to start Windows XP. This registry was created and saved during the initial setup of Windows XP. Therefore any changes and settings that occurred after the Setup program was finished are lost.


All my files and documents would be gone after doing this?

Edit: *YAY, it worked . Thanks *ray:

though I am lacking some things like sound, wireless internet detection.. but my documents are still there, i hopefully i can figure out how to get the rest back up.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: userinit.exe problems*

Ok, I'm taking it back, the method above is not to be tried yet. Using this method will get you back into Windows but most of your programs wouldn't work anymore, which you don't want. Your files and documents should still be there though.

Does safe mode work (from the same F8 menu) ? If so log as the administrator, go to start => run and type sfc /scannow (the space after sfc is important). This may help as it corrects some basic registry entries. You'll need an XP install CD that's the very same version as the version of Windows that's installed on your mother's computer, I.E. XP Home with SP2 if this is what she's got. It's better to use the CD that came with the computer if possible. If the CD hasn't got SP2 integrated then you'll have to create an XP SP2 CD using one of these method :
http://www.helpwithwindows.com/WindowsXP/winxp-sp2-bootcd.html
http://www.winsupersite.com/showcase/windowsxp_sp2_slipstream.asp
Once sfc runs refrain from doing anything else. It will ask for the XP CD if it finds files to be replaced.

If you weren't able to log in safe mode then the next thing to try is a repair install. This should allow you to recover your Windows installation to the state it was before you deleted that file. You'll just have to redo the latest updates on windows updates. Again, you'll need an XP SP2 CD if your mother's computer is updated to SP2. Enter the bios at startup, set the boot order to CD-rom first, save and exit. Press any key to boot from the XP CD when prompted to do so. On the first screen choose to setup XP now then accept the license agreement, select your current system partition and press 'R' to "repair your current installation". If the text is not exactly "repair your current installation" then abort and report here. More information here :
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315341


----------



## Jmax91 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: userinit.exe problems*

kinda too late lol. (there is no way I can still reverse everything now right?) I did manage to get some stuff up and running though, via device manager. But a few problems I am having now is that I can only log in via Admin, (and not the seperate account my mother made). I can no longer change resolution higher then 1024x768, and I don't have sound...

edit: got sound back, only thing now is the resolution and the not being able to acess the accocunt. (though I CAN acess the files of the account via Documents And Settings>blahblahblah..)

edit2: resolution size is back.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: userinit.exe problems*

Geez, sorry 'bout that.

You can try this method to restore your mother's user account :
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/811151
The idea is to create a new profile (name it with another name than your mother's previous one or else it will overwrite it), then log as the administrator and move the files from your mother's older profile to the new one. I hope it'll work.


----------



## Jmax91 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: userinit.exe problems*

Everything is up and running, you've been a great help, thanks


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: userinit.exe problems*

Glad it worked. You can use the thread tools at the top of your first post in this thread to mark it as solved if you wish.


----------

